# Hi from Ohio



## farmerson (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey, Im farmerson (u can call me levi). We raise corn, beans, wheat, and a little bit of hay. We run mostly Case tractors, and Ih Case/Ih combines. We have an IH 430 baler wich we run on the back of a JD 50 most of the time. I am from Ohio, we also restore some tractors. we recently redid my 1170 case and a 2470 case.








1170


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome!

Nice looking tractor. I'm sure you'll find this place, as most people do, to be friendly and helpful. There is a big range of relative novices (like myself) to very experienced high-volume veterans. Works well.

Chet.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Levi. This is a great site full of great information


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site levi, good to have you
THOMAS


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Great to have you on the site Levi. It is both very informative and quite enjoyable.


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to HayTalk Levi. Hope to see you around - nice tractor.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wecome aboard Levi


----------

